# Ceramic bearings



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

Has anyone tried the ceramic sealed bearing from ebay. There cheaper than the boca. I know there from china but a lot of these high dollar reels come from that way to. I've upgraded drag washers and now wanting bearings. Where can I get the best deal other than ebay. Old curados.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Got a link to the ones in particular?


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

Hobbybearingstore is the name of the seller, it's the 3x10x4 hybrid ceramic


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

http://bit.ly/15hkrc9


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

They may be cheaper but you will get what you pay for and those will never be consistent. There will also most likely be no kind of warranty or anyone to stand behind those off brand bearings.


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

So the boca's are 30 for the spool bearings, is that correct


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Kwhitley said:


> So the boca's are 30 for the spool bearings, is that correct


for the 7's for a set of 2. the 5's are 20 per set of 2


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

no problem. I am not by any means saying you cant try it. If you are comfortable with it and want to try them go for it I was just warning you of the off brand flaws. It is possible to get one from boca messed up out of the package but you will get it replaced if that is the case because they stand behind their product.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I have used these Boca's and they are 4 for $30!

http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing...ceramic-lightning-abec-5/3x10x4/fbk103cyzz5ld


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

colbyntx said:


> I have used these Boca's and they are 4 for $30!
> 
> http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing...ceramic-lightning-abec-5/3x10x4/fbk103cyzz5ld


Yup the more you buy the cheaper they are. I told you the pair prices. If you are wanting bearings for several reels buy either the 4 or 10 packs and save some money.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

george.maness86 said:


> They may be cheaper but you will get what you pay for and those will never be consistent. There will also most likely be no kind of warranty or anyone to stand behind those off brand bearings.


 X2, I have tried some other off brand and have been dissapointed. Boca has stood behind their product and they listen to their customers.


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

What size is the bearing that is on the spool shaft. Curado cu200


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.bocabearings.com/dropin.aspx?f=shimano-fishing-reel-bearing-cross-reference.txt

BNT01943104


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

Also does that bearing really need to be there. It's not in the new curados. I took it out and seems to work fine


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I had the wrong info in there, I was thinking it was a Cu200BSF you asked about.

I think this is what you need for that older reel. You'll need something to remove the pin.

ID 5mm x OD 9mm x Width 3mm Dimensions


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

george.maness86 said:


> Yup the more you buy the cheaper they are. I told you the pair prices. If you are wanting bearings for several reels buy either the 4 or 10 packs and save some money.


Oddly, the per-bearing cost of the 4-pack comes out a bit cheaper than the 10-pack, at least last time I bought from BOCA. $7.50 per bearing is a good deal for the BOCA ABEC 5 Lightnings and that's all you need. IMO ABEC 7 is way overkill.

The Super Free Shimanos don't have that shaft bearing up next to the spool. Your CU200 does, but it's not as critical, at least in my opinion. Never had one mess up on me like the two outer shaft bearings...


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

So I replaced the spool bearings on a newer curado with sealed ceramic and I can tell a big difference. I have not fished with it yet but can tell its a lot better. Did the same thing to a older curado 200cu. It's improved but not like the new curado. Is this normal.


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

Bump


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Kwhitley said:


> So I replaced the spool bearings on a newer curado with sealed ceramic and I can tell a big difference. I have not fished with it yet but can tell its a lot better. Did the same thing to a older curado 200cu. It's improved but not like the new curado. Is this normal.


There are many other things in a CU-200B that impact performance, other than the bearings:


Condition, smoothness of brake ring and brakes
Smoothness of shaft and inside of pinion gear
Condition of shaft ends and plates inside cast control knob and left side plate
You're comparing what sounds like a relatively new Curado to one that has a lot of years, casts, and catches on it. Post up some photos of the CU-200B and we'll comment further. Has it had a thorough supertuning?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I somewhat prefer the open bearings, or no shields. I freshwater fish from a boat (good environment and reel not dunked). It seems shields just add pieces for friction, and don't help anything. Am I missing something?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I somewhat prefer the open bearings, or no shields. I freshwater fish from a boat (good environment and reel not dunked). It seems shields just add pieces for friction, and don't help anything. Am I missing something?


In your situation, I'd run open spool bearings too.


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

I super tuned the curados and that made a huge difference. You deffiently need that bearing that's on the spool after super tuning them. I tried them with out it and it squeled and locked up. I put it back in and they work great.


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

So I've put the sealed ceramic bearings from ebay in 5 off my reels. There working great, what a diffrence and a great price!!


----------

